# Different types of sugars....



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2015)

Since there has been some discussion.... 

If you have found a particular sugar that enhances your food, let us know...



• Demerara - This is a type of cane sugar with a fairly large grain and a pale amber color. It has a pleasant toffee flavor and can be used in place of brown sugar.

• Sucanat - Made from crystallized pure cane sugar, this truly unrefined sugar retains a higher proportion of molasses than other types of cane sugars. It has an intense, rather burnt taste that can be jarring in lighter baking recipes but is fantastic in things like spice cakes and ginger cookies.

• Muscovado - Another cane sugar, this one has a very moist texture and a strong molasses flavor. It can be found in different strengths, as you can see visually in the image above and read about here. It's excellent in savory dishes like barbecue sauces and marinades.

• Jaggery - This sugar is typically made from palm, coconut, or java plants and comes compressed into a pattycake or cone. It has an earthy sweet flavor that we like over oatmeal and in some fruit crumbles.

• Piloncilo - Similar to jaggery, this uniquely Mexican sugar is the secret ingredient in many salsas, soups, and mole sauces. It has a strong and almost-smoky molasses flavor.

• Turbinado - Less processed than brown sugar, turbinado is made from the first pressing of sugar cane and retains some natural molasses. It has a light caramel flavor that makes it a good replacement for regular white sugar.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2015)

Great info.   Never heard of these except for Tutbinado.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2015)

I just ordered some Sucanat...   Go bold or go home....


----------



## cmayna (Oct 21, 2015)

Just used Demerara on some Salmon Lox


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Oct 22, 2015)

Very impressive, you sure seem to know an awful little about an awful lot, keep em coming


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2015)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> Very impressive, you sure seem to know an awful little about an awful lot, keep em coming



 UncleBubba, morning.....   To whom is that directed at....


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 22, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I just ordered some Sucanat... Go bold or go home....


I like the way you think!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered some Sucanat... Go bold or go home....
> ...



When it comes to hot chili's.....   I do not go bold or go home.....   Habaneros are not on my list to try....   Sugar is a different story...


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 22, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> When it comes to hot chili's..... I do not go bold or go home..... Habaneros are not on my list to try.... Sugar is a different story...


Then you probably won't like the Carolina Reapers I ground up last night. They are so hot I am afraid to try it.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Great info. Never heard of these except for Tutbinado.


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 23, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Then you probably won't like the Carolina Reapers I ground up last night. They are so hot* I am afraid to try it*.









  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

*Send them to me!!! *

*I'll eat them!!!*


DaveOmak said:


> I just ordered some Sucanat... Go bold or go home....


We've been using unrefined sugars in our household for well over 20 years.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> bmaddox said:
> 
> 
> > Then you probably won't like the Carolina Reapers I ground up last night. They are so hot *I am afraid to try it*.
> ...




Well, what sugars do you use on what....   Newby has to know....


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 23, 2015)

Turbinado - we use as an all around table sugar in tea, coffee, agua frescas, baking. Add a small amount of molasses and this can be used in place of brown sugar.

Sucanat - baking, stovetop sauces, burnt caramels, chocolate making, used in small amounts with a mixture of organic ingredients as a finishing fertilizer.

Just a few.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugars are basically sucrose/fructose. You buy this, you buy that... not a big deal in the grand scheme.


----------



## gravey (Oct 23, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Sugars are basically sucrose/fructose. You buy this, you buy that... not a big deal in the grand scheme.


Ok - bone to pick with this. Would you say the same about hops/grain for beer, or the beans for coffee? They're all the 'same' in the grand scheme of things - but it's the way that they're processed that matters. The concentration of the sucrose/fructose, the minerals from growing, the water used in growing the cane all make a difference.


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 23, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Sugars are basically sucrose/fructose. You buy this, you buy that... not a big deal in the grand scheme.


That's what Monsanto and Cargill want you to believe.


----------



## doctord1955 (Oct 23, 2015)

I was always told that the Turbinado doesnt burn as easy when u use higher heats!


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 23, 2015)

doctord1955 said:


> I was always told that the Turbinado doesnt burn as easy when u use higher heats!


I use sucanat to make caramels, which, in the most basic terms, is burning sugar.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 25, 2015)

gravey said:


> Ok - bone to pick with this. Would you say the same about hops/grain for beer, or the beans for coffee? They're all the 'same' in the grand scheme of things - but it's the way that they're processed that matters. The concentration of the sucrose/fructose, the minerals from growing, the water used in growing the cane all make a difference.


My bad. In reading the original post somehow my brain thought nutritional value & not flavour.


----------



## gravey (Oct 25, 2015)

AK1 said:


> My bad. In reading the original post somehow my brain thought nutritional value & not flavour.


In that case, I totally agree in your sucrose/fructose statement. It's all the same to me. Sugar! Except for flavor and use, I don't think much of nutritional value in my rubs.


----------



## sky monkey (Oct 30, 2015)

Really appreciate the post Dave!  I never put any thought into the type of sugar and didn't know all of the possibilities.  Gonna put this to use in some recipes :)


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2015)

That Dave is a pretty smart fellar, when his bride tells him he can be!


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 31, 2015)

I would like to read further, do you have a source for this information?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2015)

cliffcarter said:


> I would like to read further, do you have a source for this information?





Cliff, morning......  Google "different types of sugar"....    http://www.sugar.org/all-about-sugar/types-of-sugar/   ..


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 31, 2015)

I have been putting pure maple sugar to use in bacon, back bacon and ham. Our Costco has been carrying it lately, usually got it direct from Quebec. I find the sugar has a more concentrated maple flavor than the syrup. Mixed with Demerara, makes a damn nice bacon!


----------



## gravey (Nov 1, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> I have been putting pure maple sugar to use in bacon, back bacon and ham. Our Costco has been carrying it lately, usually got it direct from Quebec. I find the sugar has a more concentrated maple flavor than the syrup. Mixed with Demerara, makes a damn nice bacon!


Wow - that sounds amazing! You have any idea how amazing chocolate chip cookies would be with that?!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 1, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> I have been putting pure maple sugar to use in bacon, back bacon and ham. Our Costco has been carrying it lately, usually got it direct from Quebec. I find the sugar has a more concentrated maple flavor than the syrup. Mixed with Demerara, makes a damn nice bacon!


Maple Sugar? Do you have to order it from Vermont/Maine also?


----------



## bladebuilder (Nov 1, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Bladebuilder said:
> 
> 
> > I have been putting pure maple sugar to use in bacon, back bacon and ham. Our Costco has been carrying it lately, usually got it direct from Quebec. I find the sugar has a more concentrated maple flavor than the syrup. Mixed with Demerara, makes a damn nice bacon!
> ...


@Foamheart No sir! As  I mentioned, I used to get it from Quebec, they supply 3/4 of the worlds supply of maple products. I have relatives there so it was simple to get it from the source before it was marked up too many times. The stuff I used for the last couple runs of stuff I got from Costco. They had it displayed in with the spices, next to the cinnamon.


----------

